# tektro cr720 brakes?



## Vanilla Gorilla

Someone told me that these were nice, really nice for the money. Is anyone using them? I race in Portland in the mud, so they would be for mud clearance over stopping power.


----------



## haikalah

I don't understand the mud clearance issue (haven't raced much in mud so I don't understand how it need to clear the brakes). But I did replace my front Avid Shorty 4s with these and it was a world of improvement. Had them for couple week and really like them.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

haikalah said:


> I don't understand the mud clearance issue (haven't raced much in mud so I don't understand how it need to clear the brakes). But I did replace my front Avid Shorty 4s with these and it was a world of improvement. Had them for couple week and really like them.



Well, both stopping power and mud clearance are ideal. Brakes like the Cane Creek's and Avid's stop well and have some power, but are situated close to the rim so that area can get clogged in a muckfest slowing the rider and wheels down. It's not pretty. Brakes like the Spooky's and Froglegg's have less power but let the mud by. It's something of a compromise.
Are you saying these Tektro's have good stopping power?


----------



## CDB

I have these new tektro's on one bike, and the avids on the other. Direct comparison. I have better braking power w/ the tektros, no front squeal, and way more rim clearance. They are very affordable and seem to be a great design. Toe in adjustment is easy. I'm about to order some for my other bike. 

I broke a ksyrium spoke the other night riding on the road and they didn't even rub on the pads! Good stuff.


----------



## Kram

I heartily recommend them. I had frogs on my Empella and they flat out s*cked monkey bawls. I switched over to the cr 720's in the front and Onyx in the rear. Huge improvement. I raced them in the mud today at Ed Sanders with no issues. Stop great, easy to adjust, light and cheap. If you get them, tho, swap out the original pads for koolstops. The originals are teh suXX.


----------



## FatTireFred

a bit ot, but there are some new avids for 09


----------



## tjanson

the new avid are ugly...


----------



## euro-trash

Another vote for the 720s. They are great for the price. I know it comes down to OEM packages, but the 720s _should_ come stock on most new bikes.


----------



## Rubber Lizard

My Tektro 720's have superb modulation and pretty good power for a canti brake with lots of clearance for goo and easy setup. Definitely one of the best canit brakes on the market though it gets over looked becuase of the Tektro name.


----------



## Albino

+1 for the 720's. I did have to take the rear one off and replace it with a cane creek because I kept hitting it. Even knocked the cable loose during a race last year.

The brake itself is just the means for delivering the action to the rim. The important part is the pads. If you are looking for most mud clearance possible. Kool stop makes a thin MTB pad that works great.


----------



## haikalah

*Are you saying these Tektro's have good stopping power?*

Others have answered, but replacing my Avid Shorty 4 on front with Tektro 720 gives me mucho more stopping power. Kept Avid in rear for clearance reasons. Love the Tektro. What a deal. Completely changed my riding experience.


----------



## jasper9

i read some where the new shorties can be run either wide or tall, anyone know much about this yet?


----------



## bluedog18

FatTireFred said:


> a bit ot, but there are some new avids for 09


Looks like they would catch a lot of grass.


----------



## dankilling

I have them on my singlespeed cross bike and Paul's on my geared. The 720's have every bit as much power and clearance as the pauls, and I bought the f/r set for less than I spent on one Paul neo-retro. Get the 720's and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## jasper9

are they any easier to adjust than the pauls?


----------



## Kram

Don't know about that but they cost less for a set for both wheels than 1 set of Paul's....


----------



## dankilling

The difference on how easy they are to adjust is marginal.


----------



## specriv

jasper9 said:


> i read some where the new shorties can be run either wide or tall, anyone know much about this yet?



you're talking about the not yet available shorty ultimates:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2889134785/

the new but not as new as the ultimates shorty 4 and 6 cannot be set up low or high profile.


----------



## 86Sierra

Where could I find the Black CR720's in stock at a good price?


----------



## cdhbrad

I bought mine on ebay with a buy it now from one of the big online shops. Just search tektro, you'll find them. They were cheaper there than anywhere else I saw them listed.


----------



## dynamic_e

E-Bike shop has em for $20.95 a set. Google it.


----------



## krisdrum

dynamic_e said:


> E-Bike shop has em for $20.95 a set. Google it.


You can get them for under $40 front & rear, so that is actually a bit more, as it is per set.


----------



## dynamic_e

Where can you get it for under $40? Share the wealth!


----------



## typ993

These are great value for the money. That said, the pads the 720s come with SUCK BAWLS! They squeal and they're grabby (i.e., makes your fork shudder) unless you dial in a LOT of toe-in. Plus, they wear extremely quickly. I've been riding these pads since mid-August and they are already shot.

So if you bought a set of 720s, run, don't walk, and get yourself some Kool-Stop salmon pads. I put the Kool-Stops in last night and did the Crosstoberfest race this morning. No grabbing, no squealing, just nice progressive braking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kram

Even having to caugh up the $10 for the Koolstops (which I did) you're STILL way under the price for a set of Paul's.


----------



## lithuania

i just replaced my cane creek brakes with some of the kore kross that are a lot like these brakes. They were only 70 bucks and the offer all the adjustability of pauls.


----------



## ejprez

Can anyone tell me if the tektro cartridge holders use the long pad, or the short pad. I have a set of the Avid short pads for cross brakes, but I didn't realize they were not compatible with Avid's Rim Wrangler cartridge shoes. I they use the short cross pad cartridge shoes, then great, I have extra pads in the meantime. If not, can comment on the new avid shorty for 2009 and how they compare with the tektro's.

Thanks


----------



## Kram

Long pads, like a V brake.


----------



## pretender

Lithuania has the most pimped-out San Jose in the world! I love that bike.


----------



## lithuania

haha thanks! I just got some campy veloce UT cranks I am thinking about trying out on this bike.


----------



## fluffyd

XTR V brakes with travel agents It does not matter how much you spend on cantis.
They dont work well at all.


----------



## FatTireFred

fluffyd said:


> cantis.
> They dont work well at all.




lol..


----------



## ejprez

Has anyone tried the new 2009 avid shorty's. If so can anyone comment on the comparison to the Tektro's and are they better than the now older design.


----------



## weltyed

do the tektro 720s come with the yoke and straddle cable?


----------



## auk

weltyed said:


> do the tektro 720s come with the yoke and straddle cable?


Yes, both.


----------



## typ993

auk said:


> Yes, both.


Though be aware this is the fixed position yoke. I found it hard to work with and replaced it with a Dia Compe open hanger. You could also use the Shimano hanger. Definitely easier to adjust the brake alignment with that setup.


----------



## strathconaman

What does fixed position Yoke mean? With the yoke that came with my 720s I can adjust the length of the straddle cable...unlike shimano's yoke.


----------



## typ993

Sure you can with Shimano. The length of the straddle cable is determined by where you fix the cable in the right cantilever.

What I mean by fixed yoke is that the straddle cable threads through a closed hanger; you can't lift the cable out to give you more tire clearance when changing a tire.


----------



## Kram

Yebbut mine has a slot on the one side that you can take the straddle cable off and thus making it pretty easy to change the wheel.......


----------



## typ993

Kram said:


> Yebbut mine has a slot on the one side that you can take the straddle cable off and thus making it pretty easy to change the wheel.......


Depends on the amount of slack in the straddle cable (i.e., pad to rim distance). I just find the Shimano/Dia Compe easier to dial in to get the proper pad alignment and centering. I'm sure others feel perfectly comfortable with the other yoke designs. YMMV...


----------



## power1369

*Fork shutter*

In an earlier post, someone mentionned experiencing fork "shutter" with these brakes. I have the same brakes and am experiencing the same thing. Does toe-ing them really reduce this or will this be something I will experience always with these brakes (or all cross brakes actually?). Are there better options?

I have no issue with the stopping power but I fiind it a little disconcerting go down steep hills, riding the brakes a little bit and hearing/feeling that shutter. I never know if the headset is coming loose or if its just the brakes.

I have been considering replacing them with something else, like the TRP Eurox Brake Calipers hoping I could eliminate this problem. Maybe nothing will ?

Thanks
Power1369


----------



## quickfeet18

Don't throw away the brakes yet. The stock pads are horribly grabby. I bought some Swiss stop rx blacks for mine and the shudder went away completely. Others have used koolstop salmons with good results too. This is an awesome brake when properly set up.


----------



## typ993

More toe-in will help reduce the shudder, but you need so much that the pads will then wear very quickly (especially since the pad material is really soft). No matter, since these pads totally suck. As quickfeet said, get yourself some Swissstops or Koolstops and your problems will go away.


----------



## ejprez

The new 2009 avid shorty 6's use a new road bike style pad holder. My short experience with them I noticed no shutter. At first they squealed real loud, but that was only during the test ride in the parking lot. I just let they make the noise and it went away, now it only does that when the wheel is a little wet and I brake real hard.

You can probably retro fit these style pads on any cross brake. Avid does sell the pad and holder separately, Jagwire also sells one too, though it cost like $5 bucks more than the avid. But a friend of mine put a set of the jagwire pad/holder on a set or Oryx and he said that solved the shuttering problem.


----------



## Albino

power1369 said:


> In an earlier post, someone mentionned experiencing fork "shutter" with these brakes. I have the same brakes and am experiencing the same thing. Does toe-ing them really reduce this or will this be something I will experience always with these brakes (or all cross brakes actually?). Are there better options?
> 
> I have no issue with the stopping power but I fiind it a little disconcerting go down steep hills, riding the brakes a little bit and hearing/feeling that shutter. I never know if the headset is coming loose or if its just the brakes.
> 
> I have been considering replacing them with something else, like the TRP Eurox Brake Calipers hoping I could eliminate this problem. Maybe nothing will ?
> 
> Thanks
> Power1369


I noticed that lowering my hanger helped reduced (but not eliminate) shudder for me with these brakes. And yes, trash the stock pads.


----------



## pinepig

Dragging up an old thread. . .

Which Kool Stop replacement pads are you guys using? 

Do the thinline cartridge pads fit in the Tektro holders? Or are you going with the threaded thinline pads and dispensing with the replaceable cartridge setup?


----------



## Kram

Same ones that you would use for a V brake.


----------



## cs1

tjanson said:


> the new avid are ugly...


I don't think they're ugly. But they are different.


----------



## bd2bike

For the pads, do you need the threaded, or the ones listed for canti? I assume the latter, since they are canti brakes, but want to be sure.

http://www.amazon.com/Kool-Stop-Mou...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1254415333&sr=1-2


----------



## krisdrum

bd2bike said:


> For the pads, do you need the threaded, or the ones listed for canti? I assume the latter, since they are canti brakes, but want to be sure.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kool-Stop-Mou...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1254415333&sr=1-2


Neither. They have pad holders with replaceable pads. All you need is the rubber pad, no other hardware. Like these. Believe they are the "thinline" pad. Pop the kotter pin out of the holder, slide the pad out, slide the new pad in, pop the kotter pin back in. Pads changed!


----------



## bd2bike

awesome... thanks for the tip


----------



## alxandl

*metal good, rubber bad*



typ993 said:


> That said, the pads the 720s come with SUCK BAWLS! :


Yep! Great brake design, crummy disposable pads.


----------



## hookypro

Kram said:


> I heartily recommend them. I had frogs on my Empella and they flat out s*cked monkey bawls. I switched over to the cr 720's in the front and Onyx in the rear. Huge improvement. I raced them in the mud today at Ed Sanders with no issues. Stop great, easy to adjust, light and cheap. If you get them, tho, swap out the original pads for koolstops. The originals are teh suXX.



i second the original brake pad seniment...they blow. brakes are sweet though.


----------



## bd2bike

ok... I replaced pads and much better... in fact, front chatter seems to be solved (though I toed in quite aggressively which may have had an impact).

Now... anyone knock the back brake arm dismounting? I've done it three times now - 2x it knocked the pads into the wheel and locked it up to where I had to yank hard to get it out and get rolling. No bueno during a race.


----------



## weltyed

bd2bike said:


> Now... anyone knock the back brake arm dismounting? I've done it three times now - 2x it knocked the pads into the wheel and locked it up to where I had to yank hard to get it out and get rolling. No bueno during a race.


last xmas i talked to someone in a shop about these brakes. he was big into cross and had raced several years, trying every brake related thing under the sun (but discs). he said he wouldnt use the tektros as they were the same design of some he used before, and he used to hit them every dismount/remount.


----------



## BCJek

I put them on my Kona Jake the Snake last night, and rode to work [16Km each way - hilly] this morning. While the new cables probably help, too, I found them smoother, quieter, and much less prone to shuddering than the stockers. Greatr stopping, and great looks.

The real test will be when the rains come.

Michael


----------



## haikalah

weltyed said:


> last xmas i talked to someone in a shop about these brakes. he was big into cross and had raced several years, trying every brake related thing under the sun (but discs). he said he wouldnt use the tektros as they were the same design of some he used before, and he used to hit them every dismount/remount.


Can't believe nobody in his ship told him to use a T 720 in the front only. https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/mad2.gif They do sell them individually. https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## weltyed

haikalah said:


> Can't believe nobody in his ship told him to use a T 720 in the front only. https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/mad2.gif They do sell them individually. https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


actually, i asked. he was not into mixing and matching so much. he said he did try it a few times, but also ran into issues when shouldering the bike. i thought that was weird, but he said every once in a while on a run up the fork would turn and he would get snagged on the brake arm.


----------



## cmdrpiffle

Kram said:


> I heartily recommend them. I had frogs on my Empella and they flat out s*cked monkey bawls. I switched over to the cr 720's in the front and Onyx in the rear. Huge improvement. I raced them in the mud today at Ed Sanders with no issues. Stop great, easy to adjust, light and cheap. If you get them, tho, swap out the original pads for koolstops. The originals are teh suXX.


Agreed...90%. I've got 'em on my Giant, and have had zero issues. I'd add/suggest the red Ritchey severe conditions pads. I had green Koolstops, and the Ritcheys got the most grab for the bucks.

my $0.02

Cheers


----------



## c-lo

weltyed said:


> last xmas i talked to someone in a shop about these brakes. he was big into cross and had raced several years, trying every brake related thing under the sun (but discs). he said he wouldnt use the tektros as they were the same design of some he used before, and he used to hit them every dismount/remount.



so perhaps running the tektros in front and oryx in the back is the way to go? I'm getting ready to dump my shorty 4's


----------



## Kram

I wouldn't use the Oryx. I have them and don't like them. Poor modulation and poor rim clearance.


----------



## haikalah

Leave your Shorty 4 in the back, after you put at 720 in front, you might be happy. I was.


----------



## c-lo

funny you mentioned that, but I was considering doing that too. but after ed sanders I do understand how the shorty's don't clear mud well. and I also know why I was so tired afterwards. my frickin wheels were hardly spinning on their own with all the mud between the pads and the rim!

tektros are on back order at tree fort. gonna keep looking.


----------



## jazzboy

Thanks for the pad tip. Just went to Kool Stop Salmons and oh-my!!! Smooth and now they actully stop. Just got a Giant TCX 1 and found it to be an amazing deal except for the brakes. Can't see doing a thing to it now.

Cheers


----------



## c-lo

seems like the tektros are on back order everywhere. haven't found a site that has them in stock yet.


----------



## Kram

http://aebike.com/product/tektro-cr...ont-or-rear-polish-silver-sku-br7461-qc30.htm
You're welcome.


----------



## c-lo

sweet I knew there was a reason I liked you .

looking for black to keep the blue and black theme on my bike. calling treefort today see how long black will be on back order.


----------



## black_box

the cr720 in front stopped my constant brake squeal, but I had to put the straddle cable really low to get equivalent power with the stock pads as the avid 4's I replaced. koolstop salmons are on the way.

c-lo, I've got a black set, new in the box if you can't wait (I ordered two but only installed the front).


----------



## c-lo

black_box said:


> c-lo, I've got a black set, new in the box if you can't wait (I ordered two but only installed the front).



interested. pm me price shipped and I can paypal you if you have an account. or are you local? hitting winchester on sunday and most likely DCCX next sunday even though I've n not registered yet.

edit: just found out black tektro 720's are on back order until 12/18.


----------



## black_box

your PM's are full.


----------



## c-lo

empty now! sorry about that.


----------

